# Sweater



## jenlee34 (Sep 2, 2004)

Hi All!!

Does anyone know a good knitting or crocheting pattern for a sweater for my chi he is about 5 ibs. I would appreciate it!!


----------



## PrissyDior (Sep 8, 2004)

you can google "dog sweaters" and find some results, we just had to try one first and then change it accordingly. If you're into sewing you can cut down a larger sweater into dog size, although I'm not sure how to do that!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Booglaloo posted something awhile back look under search! :wave:


----------

